# cranberry supplement for bladder health



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

I have been shoveling back the supplements since a recent uti, and they are huge, I have no idea how you would get a dog to take them. I usually have no problems with pills (I do not usually even have to take a drink to get them down), these ones are a challenge.

Do you think the dog would drink cranberry juice?

Paula


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

How about this 

The Wholistic Pet: WholeCran Intense?- Certified Organic Cranberry Powder


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> How about this
> 
> The Wholistic Pet: WholeCran Intense?- Certified Organic Cranberry Powder


what a great find!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I know a lot of breeders add raspberry tea to a bitch's food right after whelping a litter. This is supposed to cause mild contractions and help them expel any junk which might be in the uterus. Would your dog eat his food with cranberry tea mixed in it?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> what a great find!


Don't forget I had a Miniature Schnauzer that survived 4 bladder stones surgeries and multiple urinary tract problems. I have almost become the canine pee expert, sigh~


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I know a lot of breeders add raspberry tea to a bitch's food right after whelping a litter. This is supposed to cause mild contractions and help them expel any junk which might be in the uterus. Would your dog eat his food with cranberry tea mixed in it?


how would you mix tea with food? I mean what food? mine are on Primal (premade raw) w/additions like organic veggies. I could syringe stuff into her though if need be.

I've opted for a dog cranberry supplement.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Don't forget I had a Miniature Schnauzer that survived 4 bladder stones surgeries and multiple urinary tract problems. I have almost become the canine pee expert, sigh~


oh. :sad2: just curious--what is uti usually treated with? how is it diagnosed?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> oh. :sad2: just curious--what is uti usually treated with? how is it diagnosed?


They culture the urine sample and try to locate any bacteria. They prescribe antibiotics anyway - should be a 7-10 day treatment.

You can use the cranberry supplement. Apple cider vinegar can be added to the water or food too (liquid can be added to food like Primal, just add 1/2 tea spoon of whatever liquid to the food. it looks pasty to us but dogs don't mind.). ACV helps maintaining a good ph balance for the urine and this helps to prevent stone-forming. I add a tea spoon of water to Nickel's primal every other day, just to increase the water intake.

If your well-trained dog starts having accidents in the house, usually UTI is the first thing that you should be concerned of. NEVER restrict water - a lot of ppl think that restricting water can help preventing accidents. Instead, you should encourage fluid consumption. A lot of water = a lot of pee and that helps flushing out the bacteria from her bladder. Healthy urine should be clear and have no smell.

To encourage water intake, you can make chicken/beef broth for your dog - a tiny meat ball boiled in 4 cups of water, no oil, no salt. They will love it. Just make sure they have access to their potty spot.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> They culture the urine sample and try to locate any bacteria. They prescribe antibiotics anyway - should be a 7-10 day treatment.
> 
> You can use the cranberry supplement. Apple cider vinegar can be added to the water or food too (liquid can be added to food like Primal, just add 1/2 tea spoon of whatever liquid to the food. it looks pasty to us but dogs don't mind.). ACV helps maintaining a good ph balance for the urine and this helps to prevent stone-forming. I add a tea spoon of water to Nickel's primal every other day, just to increase the water intake.
> 
> ...


of course we don't restrict access to water. she hasn't had an accident since last week, but I'm really worried that peeing is painful for her because she acts oddly before/after it. but now that I myself had a really horrific reaction to an antibiotic, do you think I should rush and give her one?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I personally would not give my dog any medication without consulting a vet. If she is still acting oddly after a week, she should be examined by your vet. Probably there's some discomfort going on, and it could be crystal or just some tough infection.

Good luck! Nickel and I are sending healing vibes all the way to Chicago~


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

A recent study found no efficacy in cranberry juice as a preventative in humans, let alone dogs.

Cranberry juice fails to prevent recurrent urinary... [Clin Infect Dis. 2011] - PubMed result


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

the cranberry supplement is actually helping.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> the cranberry supplement is actually helping.


FC, what kind of improvement are you seeing?


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> FC, what kind of improvement are you seeing?


she's peeing more. before she was almost afraid to pee, but now she looks comfortable. we'll also take her to the vet in a few days for a urine test.


----------

